# Fireworks = gunshy dogs



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

its that time of year again and I suggest you be very wary of fireworks exposure ........I hate the damn things

I keep all my dogs in the house and play music loud enough that they cannot hear the local morons using fireworks.

I've had several people bring dogs to me over the years that were made gun/noise shy over fire works and it can happen to older dogs that have many years of hunting experience.

The combination of mutiple LOUD reports with no "hunting connection" is poison to gun dogs.

*It's alot easier to prevent than to fix*


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

*BOBMAN IS DEAD ON HERE. THIS IS THE VERY WORST TIME OF YEAR FOR A DOG...BEWARE!!!!*


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

TTT


----------

